# DC2 vs DVB



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I was wondering, what is left in the clear using DC2? I am getting ready to hook up my 920 again, plus my Viewsat 9000. It appears that it's mostly DVB out there, in the clear, but not sure what to expect using DC2?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Usually the info is not publishing. Too many ouch happened, ppl learned.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I guess that I'll just roll with both, once I get it up and running. I was also wondering if there was some n the clear HD, using a 905?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Check out Lyngsat.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Lyngsat is helpful, but sometimes not up to date. I guess it's trial and error. I do understand the not publishing part of it. It won't be free anymore, if people know. 

I am curious about one thing. I wonder how many working DC2 receivers, are still out there?


----------

